# Dog training



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

On dummy launchers, can crimped 22s from hardware store be used? Like the ones used on nail drivers.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Says not to but I do all the time. Still have all my fingers. So far anyway.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks. I noticed the hardware store 22s share the same color coding as launcher 22s.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah. you can use them.
I've even used them in a cheap .22 revolver as a blank gun.


----------

